
Streaming app - stoufa88
Electron.js enabled application using Vue.js and WebTorrent to fetch movies api and stream.
I need feedback. Maybe you simply advice me to shut down the project. Or maybe you are interested in contributing. I have some features to discuss here.
======
ramon
If you want people to contribute, open it up in github.com.

I like the way it's multiplatform, it's interesting. You can maybe get help
from other people to fix bugs, multiplatform products usually have plenty.

Best Regards,

------
stoufa88
[http://getlawd.com](http://getlawd.com)

------
stoufa88
Yes surely I will.

